# Plastic Surgeon Riddle



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

What single attribute made the plastic surgeon such a great skier?


----------



## jerry old (Nov 1, 2020)

The material he works with (plastic) is slicker than owl poo  (poo is not the right word) Yuk, Yuk, Yuk...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

jerry old said:


> The material he works with (plastic) is slicker than owl poo  (poo is not the right word) Yuk, Yuk, Yuk...


I've been waiting for you, Jerry, and while your answer is a funny one, it's not what I'm after.


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2020)

He was "board" certified?

He was good at cutting the slopes?

He could do the lifts?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2020)

jujube has the same mind as I do about lifts.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 1, 2020)

jujube said:


> He was "board" certified?
> 
> He was good at cutting the slopes?
> 
> He could do the lifts?


Great guesses, too, but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 1, 2020)

I have not a clue what the answer could be, but let's guess hmmmm, working on it, hmmmm
I can practice my simile  faces while waiting for inspiration


----------



## jerry old (Nov 1, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 131561
> 
> View attachment 131562
> 
> View attachment 131563


  Go FaxTrac
he did fix these ladies, they were a nosey bunch, weren't they?


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 1, 2020)

The plastic surgeon had performed many “ski slope nose” procedures.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 1, 2020)

_His slope was suitable for a run._


----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2020)

He specialized in noses?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

All great answers, but still not what I'm after. 

Hint: Forget about noses, facelifts, and stitches.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2020)

He slid through medical school.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Great guess, Judy, but still cold on the try. 

Hint: Nothing to do with medical school or his education.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2020)

His lift always made it to the top.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2020)

His work never fell


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Nothing to do with ski-lifts or falling.

Hint: Think what a plastic surgeon does.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2020)

He has perfected the slopes?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Pinky said:


> He has perfected the slopes?


Nothing to do with slopes, Pinky.

Concentrate on what a plastic surgeon does.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2020)

Slices?


----------



## jerry old (Nov 2, 2020)

** 
nope, just don't know


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Take your time, ponder it, stew over it for a bit.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 2, 2020)

like Pinky's answer: Slices and dices, but that has nothing to do with the answer Marg says....
Oh well, 
We don't know


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

He had perfect lines.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

I think we should think along the lines of improving or correcting something.  But what?


----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2020)

He made mountains of cash.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

_He made a mountain out of a mole hill? _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2020)

He cuts perfect lines?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Lots of great guesses everybody. 

Additional clue/hint: Apply a skiing technique, to that of what a plastic surgeon does.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

Not being a skier, that leaves me out of this one.  Then again, I usually don't get the others either.  lol.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2020)

I give up.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 2, 2020)

He goes off piste performing surgery not available on our N.H.S


----------



## Treacle (Nov 2, 2020)

He freestyles the body


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

I'll allow you guys to chew on it for another little bit, at which point I'll let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Treacle (Nov 2, 2020)

He had the 'Cut of the Jib'  (Did look up ski terms as not a skier)


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

He perfected his carving.


----------



## RubyK (Nov 2, 2020)

He/she is practiced in reconstructing lifts?


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)

His skis, which may have skins applied or be textured for uphill traction or wax applied to minimize friction were the best.  lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Not there yet folks. 

I feel like such a party-pooper giving away the solve so early, but you guys have tried so hard on this one, and riddles are no longer fun when they drag on and on, so here it is!

*Because the plastic surgeon was an expert when it came to doing the tuck*.

By the way, I would have accepted nearly any solve with the word "tuck" in it.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2020)

aaaaaah .. like a "nip and tuck" job?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Pinky said:


> aaaaaah .. like a "nip and tuck" job?


Yes, you got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, you got it, Pinky!


I kept thinking along the lines of rhinoplasty


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I kept thinking along the lines of rhinoplasty


I know it wasn't an easy one, but you guys did great!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 2, 2020)

AM I have suffered greatly over this. You will be hearing from my solicitor.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

Well, I do know this much carver is a skiing term, but I guess not so nice as applied to a plastic surgeon.  The only reason I really gave this any in depth thought is because it involved the medical field.  Otherwise, I merely pass the others up but perhaps I'll start giving them a go.  I never did think of the word tuck Aunt Marg and if I had, never would have applied to a skier in all honesty.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

ROFLMAO, Fast, Pam, and Lew! 

That's what these riddles are all about, having a little fun.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 2, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> ROFLMAO, Fast, Pam, and Lew!
> 
> That's what these riddles are all about, having a little fun.



We jes havin a little fun wit ya Auntie M.

Ha ha ha or is it yuk yuk yuk or it it hilk hilk hilk. Pick one.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 2, 2020)

Boo, the answer was fixed,  there's money changing hands here, 
nip and tuck, clothing suppliers, skiing equipment supplies,  the fix was in, ;payolla, yes, stuff like than


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 2, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Boo, the answer was fixed,  there's money changing hands here,
> nip and tuck, clothing suppliers, skiing equipment supplies,  the fix was in, ;payolla, yes, stuff like than



Hmmmmmmmm. Eye sea.

The genius of this.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 131793



Priceless, lololol.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2020)

I'm still laughing at the number of replies!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks for the much needed laughs and smiles @Aunt Marg ❣


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 3, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Thanks for the much needed laughs and smiles @Aunt Marg ❣


Riddles help brighten my day. 

Thanks for the thanks, Pam.


----------

